# Maine Resort - Falls/Ogunquit - Carbon Monoxide



## NKN (Feb 24, 2014)

Top story in today's morning paper.


http://www.pressherald.com/news/Maine_crews_responding_to_carbon_monoxide_incident_in_Ogunquit_.html


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm glad they all survived-----it could have had a very bad ending.

Pat


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 24, 2014)

In the 80's we carried a smoke detector with us on vaca until all units finally had them installed where ever we went.

I know most of the units I stay in now have electric heat but it looks like I'll be picking up a CO detector to take with me in the future.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 24, 2014)

Luckily a better outcome that in LI this weekend.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-long-island-n-y-restaurant-article-1.1699339


----------



## shagnut (Feb 24, 2014)

That's scary.  shaggy


----------



## NKN (Feb 25, 2014)

There was a follow-up article in today's paper on the InnSeasons Resorts - The Falls at Ogunquit.

The resort will not be fined because they met the requirements that were listed in the original law.

The resort has announced that they will now be installing CO detectors.

The police chief is receiving calls from customers about other resorts and suggests that you carry a portable unit with you, if you have concerns.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 25, 2014)

Can we change the title of the thread to indicate *which* Maine resort? I don't want folks to think there is only one, or that all have this issue.


----------



## NKN (Feb 25, 2014)

Done.  I think.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## theo (Feb 26, 2014)

*The sky is not falling...*



NKN said:


> The police chief is receiving calls from customers about other resorts and suggests that you carry a portable unit with you, if you have concerns.



We've owned and / or stayed at 3 or 4 different Maine timeshare resorts over the years (not including the Falls at Ogunquit, however). To the best of my recollection and knowledge, none of the facilities at which we've stayed have anything but electric heat and stoves, so CO is basically a non-issue when there are no combustible fuel heat sources or appliances present in the first place, no?


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 27, 2014)

theo said:


> We've owned and / or stayed at 3 or 4 different Maine timeshare resorts over the years (not including the Falls at Ogunquit, however). To the best of my recollection and knowledge, none of the facilities at which we've stayed have anything but electric heat and stoves, so CO is basically a non-issue when there are no combustible fuel heat sources or appliances present in the first place, no?



It's not just your individual room you have to worry about.

Your room's proximity to any pool heater, laundry room heaters or common water heaters that use a fossil fuel could send the poisonous CO into other areas.

As I stated earlier, I will be taking a CO detector with me until everywhere has them installed.


----------



## theo (Feb 27, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> It's not just your individual room you have to worry about.
> 
> Your room's proximity to any pool heater, laundry room heaters or common water heaters that use a fossil fuel could send the poisonous CO into other areas.
> 
> As I stated earlier, I will be taking a CO detector with me until everywhere has them installed.



Valid points all, John. Certainly a cheap enough protective measure and I will likely do so as well in the future.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 27, 2014)

Im glad they are installing the detectors.  Im staying at that resort second week of April.  Looking forward to visiting Maine.  Im thinking that with all the snow and cold weather they've had this winter,  their spring will be extra warm and dry.


----------



## NKN (Feb 27, 2014)

Think again....April can be cold and rainy with occasional snow.  Might have an off day when it is nice but don't count on it.

Nkn


----------



## amycurl (Feb 27, 2014)

April is definitely mud season, but should be before the blackflies, so there's that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 28, 2014)

Positive thinking......positive thinking

Northern Utah is the same thing.  Dress in layers.  We have had such a nice winter. Snow up in the mountains, great for skiing  (pay attention to avalanche warnings)  but not much snow on the benches and valley.  If that happens we get hit in spring and then there are lots of disgruntled people.  
So Im thinking the northeast has been slammed this year.  

Besides have you ever noticed with the right attitude....."It just doesn't rain on my parade".  

Looking forward to visiting that part of the country.


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmm - we are heading out to that resort tomorrow....
I hope the have the detectors installed already.....

Thanks for the heads up............


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve NH said:


> Hmm - we are heading out to that resort tomorrow....
> I hope the have the detectors installed already.....
> 
> Thanks for the heads up............



It wouldn't hurt to run out to WalMart today and pick one up.  I won't be vacationing with out one.


----------

